# What bike is this?



## JChapoton (Feb 1, 2014)

Who's bike is this and what is the exact model and year? Also is there a pic of the head badge?


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 1, 2014)

Looks rather meadish with that 1/2" pitch chain.


----------



## chitown (Feb 1, 2014)

I think it is a Sears Master.

Here is a 1914 catalog pic:


----------



## Iverider (Feb 1, 2014)

Beat me to it! Chitown wins!


----------



## JChapoton (Feb 1, 2014)

are they rare?


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 1, 2014)

not many around but can be found.


----------



## Iverider (Feb 1, 2014)

Cl1222 has one! Neat bikes!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Similar for sale?*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?53373-1917-Mead-Pathfinder


----------



## Iverider (Feb 3, 2014)

That's a pretty nice beginning to a Western Union bike!


----------



## cl222 (Feb 9, 2014)

That one specifically is dave the wave's Sears Master. here are some close ups he sent me. his bike is in far better condition than mine.




















Then theres mine. These are the only 2 I know of that are original paint.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 9, 2014)

Do you think its safe to assume that my Meads were made at the same place/time? http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=743


----------



## tailhole (Feb 9, 2014)

JChapoton said:


> Who's bike is this and what is the exact model and year? Also is there a pic of the head badge?
> 
> View attachment 135093




I saw this bike at a traveling bicycle history show in Longmont, CO a few years ago.  It was on this same display wall.


----------



## JOEL (Feb 10, 2014)

If you are looking for something like this, Mead had a very similar model that was available for a longer period. They come up for sale fairly often.


----------



## bike (Feb 10, 2014)

Any bike could be a western union
As far as I know they didn't issue or buy bikes but sold signs and badges...as I understand it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 10, 2014)

bike said:


> Any bike could be a western union
> As far as I know they didn't issue or buy bikes but sold signs and badges...as I understand it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk




I have a Westfield frame that has a Western Union Messinger head badge. Do you think that the badge was added to the frame, or did Westfield make frames with badges for Western Union?


----------



## bike (Feb 10, 2014)

Perhaps Chris has some  research but I think it was put on. 
All that I have seen are the same design and hole location-but I have not researched it on the net
See if there are other holes. ..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 10, 2014)

Do you think that the badges may have been available solely to messengers?


----------



## bike (Feb 11, 2014)

*would expect so*



fat tire trader said:


> Do you think that the badges may have been available solely to messengers?




but then probably anyone with cash was wecome around the back door...why would anyone want one at the time?


----------



## bradfits (Feb 20, 2014)

*ezytranscription*

i have no idea what bike is this..


----------

